
SpaceX files FCC application for 7518 more satellites - mrep
http://spacenews.com/fcc-gets-five-new-applications-for-non-geostationary-satellite-constellations/
======
jamiegreen
Naive/curious question: Who - if anyone - coordinates all the satellites that
are in orbit to make sure they don't collide?

~~~
dano
Check out Space-Track

[https://www.space-track.org/auth/login](https://www.space-
track.org/auth/login)

[https://twitter.com/SpaceTrackOrg](https://twitter.com/SpaceTrackOrg)

And the following video was created, ostensibly, with Space-Track data

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg_umNct7WY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg_umNct7WY)

------
4n0n73u2
Space

